# Межпозвоночная грыжа



## Belgirl (17 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте. Мне 25 лет, начала резко болеть спина, ходила к неврологу, она сказала сделать снимок, там ничего не обнаружили и сказала просто не поднимать тяжелое. Боли продолжались решила сама сделать кт. Обнаружились грыжы. Положили в больницу, обезбаливали и капельницы делали чтоб ускорить кровообращение. Через неделю выписали и сказали, берегите себя, делайте упражнения. Боли остались, немеет немного ноги и болит таз. Есть ли у кого такие грыжи и какое вам лечение предлагали? Говорили про операцию?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Апр 2017)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы, установленные диагнозы и проведённое лечение. Покажите снимки КТ.


----------



## Belgirl (19 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте !Сегодня сделала МРТ, но к врачу еще не скоро, может кто помочь рассказать подробное что тут написано, особенно интересует что значит и очаговым медианным компонентом до 10×2 мм


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2018)

@Belgirl, Юлия, здравствуйте!
Расскажите, что Вас беспокоит.
Покажите снимки.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

